# OPTOMA HD8200 issue



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im working on a system / installing URC mx780 in a clients media room. He has an Optoma HD8200 projector that wont power on even after being off for 2-3 hrs. The power light stays blue but an orange light comes on as well.. I opened and closed the lamp side panel and that seemed to fix it for several power cycles... Now its having the same issue.... Pulling the power cord and plugging it back in allows it to restart ok.... Any suggestions? Its a new projector so its not a lamp/hr issue


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I haven't heard anything regarding this issue and projector. I'd give Optoma a call and see if they can steer you in the right direction.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Looking up those led codes states that it is a lamp failure. If you know the lamp is good, try re-seating it.


----------

